

Ask HN: What startups use Dwolla for payments? - kathrynhough

I&#x27;m looking into Dwolla for a payments solution for my startup. I&#x27;d like to see it in action. What startup use Dwolla for payments?
======
chadkruse
Might be a good source for examples/inspiration:

[http://www.redditdonate.com/browse/campaigns](http://www.redditdonate.com/browse/campaigns)

That said, this was a special nonprofit project put out by Dwolla and Stripe,
so I'm not sure if the "guest" checkout feature is available for us common
folk. If that's the case, as t0 mentions, the transfer/verification process
takes quite awhile.

~~~
syst3ml00t
The guest checkout feature is available to all. :)

~~~
chadkruse
Good to know. For anyone that finds this later, relevant API docs:

[https://developers.dwolla.com/dev/pages/gateway/guest](https://developers.dwolla.com/dev/pages/gateway/guest)

------
anthonys
We're using it where a client requests to pay via cheque. Assumption here is
they don't to provide credit/debit card details and frankly I don't mind given
the fees Dwolla charge (25c vs. 3%).

Just over 50% of our clients have chosen Dwolla when originally they wanted to
pay via cheque to date.

------
t0
Unless the user already has an account with Dwolla, it takes several days to
verify bank information and make a transfer. The same applies if you're
accepting Bitcoin. Paypal or credit cards are almost always the best option,
simply due to the instant transaction time.

------
syst3ml00t
Quite a few companies/ startups are using Dwolla, check out the 'Startup
Crush' posts on their blog ([http://blog.dwolla.com/category/startup-
crush/](http://blog.dwolla.com/category/startup-crush/)).

------
kushti
MtGox used it when it was startup

